# 3rd day on Celexa



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I am on my 3rd day on celexa so far. Although I feel more spacey and worse right now, I am looking forward to staying positive and see this drug through the first couple of weeks so I can see the benefits.

Another reason why I feel slightly worse today is, last night was my first night having a couple drinks on celexa, I couldn;t sleep last night (probably fell asleep around 2:30) and had work at 7 this morning. Also didn't have a big breakfest either.

I think I can tolerate this feeling. When I tried risperidone the other week I quit on my 3rd day because not only was I more spaced out but I was very panicky and anxious and I was freaking out.

But yeah just thought I would post this incase any of you guys are on celexa or have tried it out.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Jayd,

I'd say the best thing being on any new med is to not monitor yourself so closely. In my experience on Celexa (I've been on it a number of years) it took about a month to help me. I'm at 40mg/day. Those people who have taken an SSRI either have an immediate bad reaction to it -- say agitation, etc. -- or it takes a while to start working.

Mine was for depression. I only noticed some improvement after being at the 40mg level for a while.

Best,
D

Edit: That isn't to say if you have a really bad reaction -- allergic, etc. that you shouldn't call your doctor ASAP.
It sounds everything making you feel bad are things you have done -- drinking, poor sleep, poor eating. None of it related to the Celexa.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Dreamer,

Also, with that risperidone I was on I did feel like agitation. Is that bad if I get that symptom with Celexa? Does it go away if you push through it?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Thanks Dreamer,
> 
> Also, with that risperidone I was on I did feel like agitation. Is that bad if I get that symptom with Celexa? Does it go away if you push through it?


Jayd, I'm one of those people who have very few side-effects with medications. What I recall is ... and this is about 10 years ago ... I started with Prozac and went through a series of SSRIs. I recall that Prozac made me feel -- more anxious, jumpy, uncomfortable. My psychiatrist then just switched to other SSRIs. There are subtle differences. You DO need to tell your doctor how you're feeling, but be sure you aren't making things worse (as it seems you did) with alcohol, lack of sleep, etc.

If you add variables into the equation then you don't know what's causing what. Also, I don't drink or smoke (anything). I have the occasional glass of wine and my doctor said that's OK. But I notice coffee (my one vice) tends to make the DP worse -- and that is not uncommon. BUT I LOVE COFFEE. But I know THAT is the source of my problem some days.

I think I was on Risperidal sp? at one point ... I tried the older antipsychotics ... is that a newer one? Sorry. That made my DP/DR TERRIBLE. Someone once recommended Abilify and I will not take it.

SO, it should be pretty clear once you start a med if it isn't for you.

But for example ... I took Wellbutrin (which made me feel "odd" but I thought I'd give it a chance). At 200mg? I had a HORRIBLE DP/DR experience ... one of the worst in my life. Couldn't even find the phone to call my doctor for about 30 minutes. He just said stop it now.

I can only say ... if you have certain bad symptoms that become intolerable, FIRST tell your doctor. Since there is no specific treatment for DP/DR you have to experiment (with all things -- lifestyle, food, and meds, etc. therapy). AND EACH PERSON IS DIFFERENT.

Also, no side-effect is "bad" per se if you go off your medication -- UNDER THE DOCTOR'S SUPERVISION. As noted if you have a terrible allergic reaction where you can't breathe (that can happen on apspirin) you go to the ER. But that can be resolved.

I can only say, if after a period of time, if you feel worse and you can't get past that, you need to tell your doctor and decide your next step. Anything DRAMATIC, CALL your doctor ASAP.

I am still guessing you are on too low a dose of Celexa to really be feeling much of anything. And these drugs take a while to kick in. BUT, I am not a doctor ... and you may be far more sensitive to these medications than others. All I know is with depression, my doctors have said -- with the SSRIs -- "this is going to take time" -- you have to bear with it.

Celexa is the "cleanest" SSRI as I understand. It gives the LEAST side-effects of the other SSRIs. I found that to be true.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

*PS -- I don't know your age ... but the one thing you need to watch for as a young person are suicidal thoughts that you haven't had before. * VERY important. If you do, again report those to your doctor and you will probably have to go off the med. YOU MUST COMMUNICATE WITH YOUR DOCTOR, but try not to anticipate every side effect and don't add variables that aren't even caused by the med, or you won't know what's making you feel worse.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I would *strongly* advise against drinking on a new medication unless 1. you've asked your dr and read all the info, and 2, 3 days on the medication is not enough to know how you're going to react to it....

celxea, at least for depression is going to take a month or two to kick in, usually you get side effects at firs,t and when going up on the dose, tell your dr, dont stop taking it, many of those side effects will go away once your body gets used to it. if something doesn't go away, call your dr or pharmacy


----------

